# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Myanmar - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Myanmar

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Myanmar* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Myanmar*.

 Một trong những điều khiến du khách quốc tế cảm thấy vô cùng thú vị từ khi đến đất nước này là thú mua sắm với một số điểm mua sắm, một số mặt hàng rất thú vị, mang đầy tính dân tộc, đặc điểm tự nhiên hiếm có của Myanmar.
 











    Hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ và đá quý tại Myanmar. Ảnh:allmyanmar.com

    Nói “một số” vì thực tế, phần lớn các chợ, siêu thị, cửa hàng ở Myanmar là khá nghèo nàn và điều đó cũng phản ánh nền kinh tế nước này còn yếu kém và đời sống người dân rất khó khăn. Nhưng, có một số sản phẩm phổ biến lại rất nổi bật, giá rẻ và được khách du lịch rất ưa chuộng như các mặt hàng, đồ lưu niệm bằng gỗ tếch; tranh đá, tranh cát, đồ đồng… Đặc biệt, các sản phẩm bằng đá quý, ngọc thực sự là những đặc sản, nổi tiếng là đẹp và rẻ của Myanmar trong nhiều năm qua.

    Những mặt hàng lưu niệm như: các bức tranh cát với những hình ảnh về các đoàn nhà sư đi khất thực, những ngôi chùa, đền nổi tiếng, cuộc sống ở Myanmar…; các bức tượng, phù điêu bằng gỗ hoặc bằng đồng về người dân tộc cổ dài Padaung, các con thuyền độc mộc bằng gỗ, tượng voi gỗ… có thể thấy trên bất cứ các cửa hàng nào bán trong các khu vực, điểm đến tham quan, du lịch, các chợ, cửa hàng, siêu thị lớn với giá phổ biến xê dịch từ vài USD đến vài chục USD, tuỳ theo chất liệu, kích thước to nhỏ khác nhau. Mức giá còn phụ thuộc rất nhiều về khả năng mặc cả của người mua, kể cả ở những trung tâm mua sắm lớn, nơi các mặt hàng được niêm yết giá, việc mặc cả bình thường cũng có thể giúp bạn giảm bớt 30% giá mua.

    Trong chuyến đi cách đây vài ngày đến thủ đô và nhiều bang tại Myanmar, mặc dù được cảnh báo trước về sự khác biệt về mức giá mà những người bán muốn bán và giá thấp nhất mà họ có thể bán được, nhiều người vẫn phải mua với giá cao hơn hẳn giá mua của người khác với một sản phẩm cùng loại. Điều làm khách du lịch rất dễ trả giá sai ở chỗ, giá bán các sản phẩm tại các cửa hàng hay những người dân Myanmar trực tiếp cầm tay chào bán đã là khá thấp so với mặt hàng cùng loại ở các nước khác, hoặc do khách không chịu nổi sự đeo bám, kiên trì của người bán.

    Tại khu vực đền Shwezigon, trong khi một người trong đoàn mua một con thuyền nhỏ với giá 10.000 kiat (tiền Myanmar, tương đương với 10 USD) thì một lúc sau, một người khác cùng đoàn mua được với giá rẻ phân nửa sau một hồi mặc cả. Một người khác đã giảm được số tiền mua bức tượng một con voi bằng gỗ từ mức giá chào ban đầu là 18.000 kiat xuống còn 5.000 kiat khi xe chuẩn bị rời bánh. Có người còn khéo léo đến độ, tự giới thiệu mình làm nghề hướng dẫn du lịch, đề nghị chủ hàng bán với giá thấp cũng được chấp nhận bán với giá hạ bất ngờ: viên thạch anh màu vàng (citrine) 15 carat tại chợ Bogyoky (Scott) ở Yangon chỉ với giá 15 USD trong khi giá ban đầu được đưa ra là 40 USD. Cùng loại sản phẩm này, chỉ với trọng lượng 10 carat thôi, ở Việt Nam, nó được rao bán (trên mạng) với giá hai triệu đồng.

    Một ví dụ khác khiến mọi người luôn hoang mang là một viên thạch anh màu xanh tím (blue topaz) có trọng lượng 50 carat được niêm yết giá ở một cửa hàng thuộc bang Heho là 120 USD nhưng cuối cùng đã được bán với giá 44 USD. Còn nhiều loại đá quý, ngọc khác thông thường giá chào bán là 60 USD nhưng với những cuộc mặc cả thành công, hoặc khi chủ hàng đã thấy khách chán nản, chuẩn bị lên xe và không trở lại nữa, chúng thường được bán với giá 40 USD. Cho nên, một kinh nghiệm được nhiều người rút ra và thực hiện thành công là mặc cả còn 1/3 giá chào và chỉ mua khi xe đã chuẩn bị rời đi và gọi đó là “giá cửa xe”.

    Một bất ngờ cuối cùng cho khách du lịch chính là các cửa hàng miễn thuế tại khu vực sân bay quốc tế Yangon khi chuẩn bị vào phòng chờ lên máy bay rời Myanmar. Tại đây, các đồ lưu niệm được bán với giá gần như là rẻ nhất so với tất cả các điểm mua sắm mà đoàn chúng tôi được viếng thăm. Phổ biến giá các vòng đeo tay, đồ móc khoá, nhẫn, tượng... nho nhỏ chỉ có giá từ 1 – 3 USD. Các sản phẩm có giá trị cao hơn nữa tầm vài chục đến vài trăm USD giá bán cũng thấp hơn rất nhiều các điểm có giá bán đã được coi là thấp nhất như chợ ngọc ở Yangon và khách cũng không phải mặc cả nhiều bởi người bán đã hiểu rằng, vào lúc đó, thời gian của người mua còn rất ít nên họ chào giá rất sát giá thực. Đây chính là một cơ hội tốt cho khách du lịch để mua cho mình những món đồ độc đáo chỉ có ở xứ sở này.

*Mua Tranh*

Những bức tranh bày bán trong chợ Bogyoke Aung San thực sự làm cho một mặt hàng lưu niệm và trang trí trên tường nhà bạn thật đẹp mắt , tạo điểm nhấn trong nhà bạn. Hầu hết các bức tranh ở trong chợ Bogyoke Aung San đều mô tả cuộc sống và văn hóa của người dân xa xưa hay phong tục tập quán của người dân Myanmar. Đây là món quà lưu niệm không thể bỏ qua bạn nhé.

Cùng ngắm nhìn mua tranh qua hình ảnh dưới đây:

----------


## hantt.163

Khi đi du lịch, ai cũng muốn có những món quà đặc lưu niệm cho gia đình  và bạn bè. Tới Myanmar, khách du lịch có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy những món  quà lưu niệm như tranh vẽ, sơn mài, lụa, mỹ phẩm truyền thống của người  Myanmar, búp bê gỗ truyền thống, đặc biệt là túi vải của người Shan và  Kanchi.

*Yangon:* Ở Yangon, nơi mua sắm thú vị nhất là chợ  Bogyoke Aung San. Nằm ở trung tâm của Yangon với gần 2000 gian hàng, bán  tất cả những gì mà ở Myanmar có từ hàng thu công mỹ nghệ, chạm khắc gỗ,  thảm, đồ trang sức, lụa, quần áo…
	Giờ mở cửa: 09 giờ sáng tới 17 giờ chiều
	Địa chỉ: đường Bogyoke Aung San , giữa đường chùa Shwe Dagon và đường chùa Shwe Bontha, Latha Township.

*Mandalay:* Sản phẩm đặc trưng ở Mandalay là các tác phẩm điêu khắc và tượng phật.
	Một trong những nơi mua tượng điêu khắc tốt nhất ở Mandalay là chợ Amara Waddy.

*Hồ Inle:* Cũng giống như nhiều thành phố khác của  Myanmar, hồ Inle không có các trung tâm mua sắm hiện đại. Những người  Intha sống trên hồ trao đổi hàng hóa ở các chợ nổi, bán tất cả các hàng  hóa do các ngôi làng quanh hồ làm ra. Khách du lịch có thể mua thuốc lá  cuốn đặc biệt, phấn thakhana, túi vải, ô giấy….

*Bagan:* sản phẩm mà khách du lịch nên mua ở Bagan là đồ  sơn mài. Trong ngôi làng Myinkaba ở Bagan, có hơn 600 hộ gia đình làm  sơ mài và bạn có thể mua một sản phẩm sơn mài độc đáo ở đây mà không  phải lo về chất lượng.

*Một số lưu ý:*
	-    Khách du lịch nên hỏi giá, mặc cả giá khi mua, ngay cả ở các cửa hàng có niêm yết giá.
	-    Không nên mua cá tượng Phật cổ hay tượng Phật trông rất cũ, Hải Quan Myanmar sẽ giữ lại.
	-    Nếu là vàng bạc đá quý, nên mua ở các cửa hàng có giấy phép và phải giữ lại phiếu thu.(dulichghep.com)

----------

